# Heroes of the Worlds-Introduction



## Kalanyr (Mar 29, 2002)

It is a fateful day for on many worlds a wild unnatural storm breaks loose in the sky, though the sky was clear and sunny a mere moment before. 

In these many worlds heroes seek shelter in nearby forests during their journeys. 

 On Krynn, Dalamar ducks into the shade of overhanging trees,...... 

.........on a world floating above a Sea of Chaos, a Priestess slips beneath the forest bows,............ 

.....in a world where everything seems to be 8 bits a mage in black darts under a forest canopy,.............

................. somewhere else a Samurai seeks shelter under the branches of an ancient forest,............ 

......on Earth, Ash takes shelter in a nearby glade,..........

... while on a world far distant a Goddess's Chosen, in training opens a magical door in a House that radiates magicall energy and steps through into a forest of sunshine......

 ....and in yet more worlds two wielders of white magic one an elf, one a human take cover under leafy boughs.  

However all is not as it seems for as each of these disparate champions take cover they find that the forest they are now in is not the one they sought refuge in. 

_This_forest is dark and a half-moon shines above amidst a sea of stars, eerie noises can be heard from all around, noises like predators,yet not like any predator these heroes have heard before. 

As each hero takes their bearings they realise several strangers stand nearby. (OOC-These are the other characters)

Suddenly an ancient voice, reverbrating with the evil of ages and carrying echoes of power far beyond mortal ken,  echoes eerily throughout the forest

*"Come my children let the Hunt begin!"*


----------



## RandyWalker (Mar 29, 2002)

Althalus turns around and shouts, "Dweia!  This isn't funny!  Where am I?  Dweia?  Dweia?  Where are you? Argh."
He turns around and it surprised to see other people just as confused as he is.


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 30, 2002)

_Deedlit looks at the others there, and wonders what happened. She begins pondering, and starts casting a spell_ 

Spirits of the forest, reveal the magic of the area
OOC:I am casting a detect magic after althalus goes. Though I am a good aligned magic-user, as far as elf shamans(Or all elves for that matter.  Every elf on Lodoss will have a level of shaman) go on lodoss, they all cast the same spells, so there is no difference between light and dark shaman magic.(And we leave healing to the clerics)


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 30, 2002)

_Filia looks around at the confused people._

"Does anyone know where we are?"

_Filia glancs around taking in the new scenery and new faces.  She is also keeping an eye out for anything that might attack her._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 30, 2002)

[color=sky blue]A young girl, obviously confused and baffled turns around and looks about the forest, "What's happening here?  Where are my guardians? Lulu, Wakka?"  The girl turns back around, she then whistles loudly..."Oh, I'm sorry I ignored you, my name is Yuna." The girl smiles and then bows to the rest of the group, "I seem to be lost, can you please help me?"[/color]


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 30, 2002)

_Filia looks up when Yuna speaks._

"I'm Filia.  I would be glad to help you.  However, I'm as lost as you are.  Maybe one of these kind and gentle strangers would happen to know what is going on here.  These woods are rather different from the one I was just in and they seem to be dangerous."

_Filia gets out her special teacup and one of the normal one's she carries.  She speaks the command word for green tea and pours half the amount of liquid into the other teacup._

"Here(offers the normal teacup half full of green tea to Yuna).  Drink of some this.  It will calm you down."

_Filia slowly drinks from her teacup while the other people get their bearings._


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 30, 2002)

_Deedlit listens to the conversation, but her energy is focused on her detection spell_
OOC: What did I pick up on detect magic?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 30, 2002)

[color=sky blue]"Thankyou...thankyou very much."  Yuna takes a sip from the cup and eventually returns it to Filia, she then turns to look at the rest of their group, trying to discern if their intentions are of benevolence.[/color]


----------



## graydoom (Mar 30, 2002)

Confused at finding himself in an unfamilar place, Black Mage jumps back and looks around suspiciously at the people he sees around him. His eyes quickly alight on the two pretty girls having a bit of tea together, and he scurries over.

Approaching the two, Black Mage stands still, just looking back and forth between them in awe.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 30, 2002)

[color=sky blue]Yuna's face lights up with a smile, "Hello, who are you?  Do you know where we are?"[/color]


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 30, 2002)

_Filia smiles at the newcomer._

"Hello!  We were just having some tea to calm down since we seem to find ourselves misplaced.  I am Filia, a priestess of the Fire Dragon King.  Who might you be?"


----------



## graydoom (Mar 30, 2002)

. o 0 (Snap out of it, you fool! This is you chance! Two beautiful girls, and neither has hit you with a hammer yet! Turn on the black mage charm and make a good first impression!)

After standing in silence for a second, Black Mage suddenly starts, and yells "I AM THE BLACK MAGE! I CASTS THE SPELLS THAT MAKES THE PEOPLES FALL DOWN!"


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 30, 2002)

Deedlit-  The entire area radiates magic, as you continue your study you can see that the magic is of Overwhelming strength, this aura of incredible magic blocks the aura of any other lesser magics that may be in the area.

(Round 1: Detected Magic Aura from Area Round 2: Identified Aura as Overwhelming Round 3: Obscured by Overwhelming Aura)


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 30, 2002)

"Greetings... I am Samanosuke..." (The heavily armored Samurai walks out from behind a large tree...)"Is that you, Yumemaru? Why are you wearing that funny hat and the strange blue cloak?" (Samanosuke makes a casual search/spot check and begins to make himself aware of the others around him.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 30, 2002)

Samsuke's look reveals little, except a  large winged black shape flying above the forest.



(Samsuke rolled a spot and search check (results withheld))


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 30, 2002)

OOC- I have a +3.5 Search and a +3.5 Spot

"Yumemaru... take off that pointy straw hat, and please introduce me to your friends..." (Samanosuke is talking to Black Mage and is assuming he is the young boy Yumemaru that he knows. Samanosuke is going to draw his bow and load an arrow in case he detects the approach of the noticed flying creature.)


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 30, 2002)

_Having finished the detection spell, Deedlit comes out to join the others_ 

It looks like the magic around here is very powerful.  Unfortunately, I know nothing more then the rest of you do about this place.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 30, 2002)

Dalamar tries to take in all that is happening around himself. He puts his hand to his spellcomponent pouch under his robes, just in case.

_"I am Dalamar, known to some by the nick of 'the Dark'. It seems most you are atleast as surprised as I am, it might be a good idea to gather what little we know."_
He then looks at Black Mage for a second.
_"Spells that fall people? Might I be lucky to meet another follower of the dark Nuitari?"_

_Dark Nuitari, what is this? A test? I will show that I am worthy of my magic._


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 30, 2002)

(Turning to Black Mage)"Sure you are.  We are going to sit here and talk.  You will go over to that elf in black robes and not disturb us."

(Turning to newcomers )"Hi!  I'm Filia!  Do any of you know where we are?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 30, 2002)

[color=sky blue]Yuna, stunned, nods towards Filia and talks to the others with a smile, "My name is Yuna, daughter of high summoner Braska, do you have any clue where we are?  And what is this...hunt, I have a feeling this isn't good."[/color]


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 30, 2002)

_Deedlit looks angrily at the dark elf, wondering how any elf raised outside of marmo could do such evil _ 

"Dalamar, why did you betray the light and follow one as evil as Nuitari?  Oh well, it seems we must align for this hunt, whatever that is."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 30, 2002)

Dalamar bows his head to Deedlit, then speaks:
_"I did not betray the light, the light betrayed me. I was in a war, fighting with my kin. A red dragon attacked my group and killed our cleric, a friend of mine. 
He died with the name of our god on his lips and heard no answer! They had sworn to protect us and where were they!?! Nowhere! Nuitari never promised anything, so he never broke his promises. 
THAT is why I revere to him! THAT is why I turned away from light!"_

Regaining control of himself, Dalamar walks away from Deedlit. He mumbles as he walks and touches his chest but pulls his hand quickly away.


----------



## graydoom (Mar 30, 2002)

Turning to the warrior who has mistaken him for someone else, Black Mage says, "Hey! I'm not this Yumemaru guy, but you sure look like Fighter to me! Do you know what two-fisted monkey style is?"

Hearing Dalamar's question, Black Mage then turns to the Dark Elf. "Who's this Nuitari guy? And I certainly don't do anything like evil, black magic! Why, it would take some kind of insane megalomaniacal fiend to take pleasure in wielding the tapestry of creation to focus pure energy into reality through nothing more than my own will, the rush of electricity through my being, the power -- the power! It's the only time I feel alive!"

Chuckling, Black Mage walks back over to the girls. "So, what are two nice girls like you doing in a forest like this?"


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 30, 2002)

"As much as it pains me to say it, I think Deedlit is right.  Someone has brought all of us here for some reason.  At the moment it appears that none of us have any idea where we are, who brought us here, or what their purpose is."

"Deedlit, I think we're going to have to put up with the evil mages for a bit.  I'll work on keeping Dalamar away from you if you can keep (motioning to Black Mage) this insane piece of raw garbage away from me."

"Now does anyone have anything to find out where we are?  Spells?  Items?  Summons to bring in birds or other animals to go look around?  Or do we need to send someone up one of these trees? I do not think we will find out much information sitting here in the forest."


----------



## graydoom (Mar 30, 2002)

. o 0 (I think she likes me!)

"I could clear a path through the forest! A fireball or two would deal with these trees!"

Black Mage looks proud of his great idea and begins to look for the best place to send the fireball.


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 30, 2002)

_Deedlit turns to the dark elf, a look of bewilderment on her face, yet feeling sorry at the same time_ 
"Dalamar, I am sorry for what happened.  I do not understand how gods of light could do this."

_Fearing that Black Mage will get everyone killed, Deedlit warns him of what he wants to do_ 
This forest's magic is overwhelming!  Black Mage, withdraw your fireball or you will kill us all!


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 30, 2002)

Dalamar will look around himself to see if anything looks familiar to him. He also tries to find any markings on the forest floor to see if any magical symbols are drawn.
He tries not to think of how he just lost his self-control and let his emotions show.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 31, 2002)

Dalamar-No magic symbols are visible, nor are any tracks.

Dalamar rolls a Spot Check and 2 Search Checks (Results Withheld)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 31, 2002)

[color=sky blue]"Miss Filia seems to have the right idea there, I think I can help us get something to scout, however getting the information we need would be a bit hard...I don't think I can do it alone."[/color]


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 31, 2002)

A gruff yet charismatic human that looks as though he's just been asleep for a LOOOONG time (insanely long beard, unkempt, dirty) shuffles out from a cave nearby where the others are gathered.






Ash is very confused as to why these strange-looking 'people' are here.
He wears a large stick of wood and metal in a holster strapped to his back, and his hand seems to made of metal.

When he realises he's not where he's supposed to be, he yells out in rage and frustration, "I'VE SLEPT TOO LONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

He falls to the ground on his knees and sobs to himself in over-dramatic, film-ending fashion.

edit: this picks up from where the original ending of Army of Darkness left off.
http://www.deadrabbit.org/movievault/download/darkarmy.rm (185 KB)
He wakes up from the long sleep, and Ash discovers himself in THIS strange new world.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 31, 2002)

"Two Fisted Monkey Style... why yes, I am familiar with that technique. It is quite hard to perform and requires the strength to weild two large swords at one time." (Samansuke pulls out two of his larger swords and goes through a training form to demonstrate two fisted monkey style)"It is quite appreciable to meet someone with knowledge of swordsmanship from the Vargas School." (Samansuke draws his bow out again and attempts to spot that fricken winged creature)"I suspect the Ogre have sent me here to partake in this hunt. There may be many demons about, be careful..."


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 31, 2002)

Samsuke spots the winged-creature, it looks like a winged black horse it's eyes can be seem as red pin pricks of light. And it has seen him for it swoops down towards the gathered company at incredible speed!

(Samsuke rolled a spot check (results withheld) Winged Creature rolled a Hide Check(results withheld), Winged Creature rolls a spot check (results withheld) )


----------



## RandyWalker (Mar 31, 2002)

Althalus notices the thing swooping toward him and curses.

He casts Obscuring Mist to conceal the group.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 31, 2002)

Archmage-It becomes hard to see as Mist covers the area.

(no combat till monday when this actually starts)


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 31, 2002)

"Who brought in the fog cloud and why?  As if these woods were not creepy enough already.  Now it is hard to see as well."


----------



## graydoom (Apr 1, 2002)

"Hey! What's with the mist, I need to see to fireball!"


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 1, 2002)

Ash composes himself in the face of danger, and pulls out his metal stick, grumbling, "Ya, ya.. I've seen nasties flying down from the sky enough already.

Howza little hot peppa action, eh?" and aims the stick at the sky with a steady arm, waiting for any menace to show itself.


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 1, 2002)

_Unfazed by the batlle, but knowing she will need help, Deedlit begins a summoning spell_ 

Elemental of air, assist me in this battle

OOC:This is a Summon Nature's ally 3, summmoning a small air elemental.


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 1, 2002)

.oO Hmm..the others seem to be preparing for battle..perhaps I should get ready also Oo.
"Great Fire Dragon King, grant your priestess strength to defeat the enemy!"

ooc: Bull's Strength

After casting, I'll move to get ready to unpolymorph.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 2, 2002)

Filia will cast Bull's Strength (+4),  Samsuke has a readied actions (Bonus for seeing the Beast), Deedlit will summon a Small Air Elemental and Ash will ready an action this round.

Initiative
Filia- 19 + 1 - 20
Samanosuke (Armour Bonuse and Bracers of Armour do not stack, you need to change that)- 19 ahead of beast
Beast- 12 + 7 - 19
Deedlit - 6 + 8 - 14
Althalus-  8 +5 -13
Dalamar  - 3 + 7 - 10
Black Mage - 4 + 5 - 9
Ash - 7 + 2 - 9
Yuna - 1 + 1 - 2


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 2, 2002)

(ooc: This is from Kal.  His ISP sucks as usual and its not letting him do any web stuff right now.)

<Kalanyr> Filia beseeches the Fire Dragon King and looks stronger and more vigorous she then walks backwards some distance. The Beast swoops towards Samonosuke even as he draws his bow and shoots at it, hitting it, the beast however seems to shrug of must of the damage from the mighty shot. 

<Kalanyr> The Beast is now clearly visible it looks like an ebony-black horse, it's eye's glow with unholy intelligence, its teeth are sharp and cruel ,great scaled wings flap on either side of it and it has horribly sharp clawed hand-like apendages instead of hooves. It swoops towards Samonosuke putting these claws to good use making quiet an impressive gash on the noble warrior.

<Kalanyr> (Fillia casts bulls strength gaining a +4 enhancemancement bonus to strength. Samonosuke uses his readied action to shoot the Beast (19+9-28 (hit)) for (8+4 - 12 Damage -10 Damage Reduction - 2 Damage). The Beast then flys 20 feet towards Samonosuke, makes a claw attack (5 + 14 (12 Attack Bonus, 2 Charge) - 19 (hit) and deals 24 Damage to  Samonosuke (15+9 (Base Damage + 1.5 Strength) and flys onwards another 20 feet beyond the party.)

<Kalanyr> Althalus will cast Obscuring Mist on his action, I need actions from everybody else now though.

(btw, Kal wants full equipment lists on the rogues gallery page..you don't list it, you don't have it)


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 2, 2002)

OOCidn't you see my post.  I am summoning a small air elemental on my turn.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 2, 2002)

Deedlit begins casting a spell to ask for aid. Althalus calls down a fog cloud obscuring everything from sight. However the beast sniffing the air is now very audible.

(Deedlit begins casting Summon Nature's Ally 3 (1 Full Round Action) it will go off on her turn next round. Althalus casts Obscuring Mist on the group.)


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 2, 2002)

OOC - Since the Bracers of Armor trait of my gauntlet does not stack with armor, can I change it to act as a +1 buckler? This would still have the affect that it was supposed to have (reflective of the gauntlets blocking in the video game). I should also continue to have it advance at 25000 souls and 50000 souls into a +3 buckler and then a +5 buckler.

IC - Next round I get I will draw my greatsword and attack if it is still in range. If it is not in range I will still draw my greatsword and I will attempt to draw its attack by shouting, "Get over here you Demon, I will destroy you the same way I destroyed Fortinabras, filthy Oni horse!"


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 2, 2002)

Ash will try to make his readied action go off, by moving to where he gets a clean shot on this big ebony horse that's attacking people.

He looks at Deedlit approvingly, and says, "Look out, little lady - wouldn't want to mess up that pretty hair..."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 2, 2002)

_"Why do things like this happen when you really wouldn't want them to?_
Dalamar tries to see in the fog and aims a _Lightning Bolt_ at the beast.


----------



## graydoom (Apr 2, 2002)

Black Mage shouts, "Damn you all! I can't see to target my fireball!"

Then Black Mage casts a _Flaming Sphere_, sending it skipping toward the idiot who created the mist for a second before sending it straight into the beast attacking Fighter.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 3, 2002)

[color=sky blue]"What's happening?"  Yuna takes a slight step backwards, her face giving a look of stern concentration.[/color]


OOC: Yuna is taking a 5 ft. step away from the monster (if she can see it) and then refocusing her initiative.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 3, 2002)

Dalamar waits for his chance to get a clear line of sight.

Blackmage makes a flaming sphere which bounds towards Althalus before suddenly moveing  forward making the Beast
visible before striking the beast who seems unphased by the flame. 

This allows Dalamar to let off his Lightning Bolt which strikes the beast with quiet an impressive blast, however the beast seems unphased by it.

 Ash then lets off a shotgun shot at the beast however the shrapnel misses the beast at its current range.

Yuna then snaps out of her concentration apparantly having assessed the battle.

(Dalamar readies a Lightning Bolt. Black Mage sends a flaming sphere towards the beast ( (Spell Resistance 24 vs 19+7- 26)20 Fire Resistance - 9 Damage = 11 Fire Resistance Remaining (Reflex Save 3+8 -11 vs DC 20) the sphere also burns a path through the fog. Dalamar released his Lightning Bolt ((Spell Resistance 24 vs 20+7-27) ,  Beast Saves (18+11 -29 vs DC 19) 20 Electricity Resistance - 14 Damage (29 halved) = 6 Reistance Remaining), Ash shoots the beast with the shotgun at 15' away (Rolls a 9 + 8 -2(range)  - 15 miss). Yuna refocuses- new Initiative 21 and takes a 5 foot step back)

New Inititiative:
Yuna - 20 + 1 - 21
Filia - 19 + 1 -20
Samanosuke - 19
Beast - 12+7 - 19 
Deedlit - 6+8 -14 
Altalus 8+5 - 13
Blackmage 4+5 - 9
Dalamar - 9
Ash -   9


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 3, 2002)

After Deedlit finishes summoning
"Nice spell Dalamar.  I am glad your magic is on my side for now.  This creature is very powerful.  Not many things on lodoss could take a flaming sphere and lightning bolt without notice.  But I think we can beat it, and I will show you what any elf can do well.
_Deedlit takes out a longbow, aiming it at the monstrosity.  She loads it, and shoots with her elven skill._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 3, 2002)

[color=sky blue]Yuna takes another step back, "Aeons, please, come to my aid!"  Yuna brings up her staff as a glowing field surrounds her..."[/color]


(Moving to E1 and summoning a air element dire bat 10 ft. above me, Dire Bat will look as if it was composed of mist)


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 3, 2002)

Filia will race up with her mace(which looks a lot like a giant hammer crossed with a mace) and bash the beastie!  "Great Fire Dragon King grant me victory!"


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 3, 2002)

"Come on Oni, I am going to cleave you in half!" 

IF the second round just passed, that should mean my Greatsword is drawn. I attack the creature this round.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 3, 2002)

Yuna steps backwards a step and begins invoking an Aeon. 

Filia charges the beast and smashes the beast a mighty impressive blow which seems to phase it little.

Samanosuke charges the beast with his flaming greatsword drawn and slashes the beast mightily, this to seems to barely bother the creature and the flames do even less.  The Beast flys into the air and hovers 30 feet above its previous standing place. 

A Small Air Elemental appears beside Deedlit and flys to attack the Beast, flying past it and delivering a blow which the Beast completely ignores, and flies on 50 feet beyond the beast.

Deedlit draws her bow and fires an arrow at the beast which misses it and flies harmlessly on.

(Yuna takes a 5' step and casts Monster Summoning 3 (Air Elemental Dire Bat), Filia charges the beast (15+13 + 2(charge) - 30 )hits for (1+11 damage - 12 - 10 damage reduction - 2 damage). Samanosuke charges the beast 6+13+2 21 Hit and does (7+7 -14 - 10 Damage Reduction - 4 normal damage and 0 points of fire damage (20 - 2 fire damage 18 Fire Resistance left). The Beast flys into the air 30 feet straight up and hovers there. Deedlit finishes casting Summon Nature's Ally 3, the Air Elemental flies to the beast makes an attack using flyby attack (14+5- 19 (Hit) for 1 point of damage  -10 Damage  Reduction- 0 Damage )and flys onwards 50 ft. Deedlit fires an arrow at the Beast (3+12-15 - miss.) )


----------



## RandyWalker (Apr 3, 2002)

Althalus stands back and watches the others attack.  He has seen the beast survive swords and fireballs and thinks that nothing he can do can do any better.  He has his shortsword readied for defense just in case.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 3, 2002)

Althalus draws his sword and waits watching the beast and surrounding area carefully.

(Althalus readies an action (attack something if it attacks him))

(Blackmage,Dalamar and Ash I need actions, from each of you.)


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 3, 2002)

Ash yells up at the winged horror -  "Come get some, you flying sucker!" while readying an action to fire if it gets within the same range increment as before.


----------



## graydoom (Apr 3, 2002)

"Stupid beast! Where's the fun when it's immune to fireballs?"

Black Mage concentrates and moves the _Flaming Sphere_ back onto the beast, at the same clearing his line of sight. With a clear line of sight to the beast, Black Mage hits it with the full power of a _Magic Missile_.

ooc: Also, Kal, Black Mage has Spell Penetration, which gives a +2 bonus on his checks vs SR.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 3, 2002)

*OOC:*


We were in a forest, right?







Dalamar casts a Web spell at the beast, trying to hold it between the trees.
_"That was my strongest attack spell! Does anybody know what that is?"_


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 3, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Yes, but did you notice BM attempting to move his flaming sphere up to where the beast is?  Going to have burning webs if you both suceed.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 3, 2002)

"Prepare yourself for eternal oblivion, Defiler" (Samanosuke attacks again).


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 4, 2002)

Blackmages flaming sphere leaps into the air at the beast and burns away at it, doing absolutely nothing before falling back to ground. Blackmages sends forth 4 bolts of magical force at the beast which strike it and dissipatate into nothing.

Dalamars web appears in exist hanging its lowest edge 10 feet of the ground and spreading 20 feet in each direction from the beast, however the beast seems totally unaffected by the web, its mystical nature allowing it to pass through the Web as though it wasn't there.

(Blackmages flaming sphere leaps 30' up to attack the beast doing 9 damage((Spell Penetration 19+9-28 Success)(Saving throw 9+11-20 (fail) (18 Resistance - 9 Damage = 9 Resistance remaining).Blackmage casts Magic Missile at the beast and is stopped by spell resistance (10+9 vs SR 24 - Fail) . Dalamars web appears occupying the 3rd square up to the 11th square up and squares E1-E9 and A5- J5 in a square spread. Spell Resistance (7+7 vs 24 fail) The Beast is unaffected. Ash Readies his action)


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 4, 2002)

_ I fear that this beast is very powerful.  I fear that I will not survive the rest of the hunt if I use anything stronger then what I have. _ 

Spirits of the air, help blind this creature to stop his attack.

OOC:I am casting blindness when my turn comes


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 4, 2002)

.oO "Hmm..I can use the fog as cover...this thing shrugged off everything I've thrown at it so far...maybe I can scare it off" Oo.

"Don't attack the golden one!  I won't harm you!", Filia shouts in the common tongue before cancelling the polymorph spell.

Filia's clothes fall off and she resumes her true form - that of a golden dragon.

She then flies off towards the black flying horse.


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 4, 2002)

_A look of complete suprise appears on Deedlit's face_ 

What? Filia's a dragon!


----------



## graydoom (Apr 4, 2002)

Hearing Filia's shout, Black Mage immediately begins to think.

. o 0 (Hmmm, if I make sure to burn all the mist away... woohoo, naked white mage! Better watch out for that tail, though....)


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 4, 2002)

"A Dragon?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 4, 2002)

(Yuna, your action and the Air Elemental Dire Bats if you have a goal for it other then attacking the Beast)


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 4, 2002)

Ash grimaces, "Awww..  crap.
Now we got TWO winged monsters.

JUST what I need.

Wel, poppa's got enough bang for both of ya!"


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 4, 2002)

"The gods have come to help us, Ash, don't disrespect them. A Dragon is Holy..." (or something)


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 4, 2002)

_"Well that was surprising... Wonder what other surprises this group holds?"_
Dalamar casts Aganazzar's Schorcher at the beast.
_"you little guy with pointy hat! Throw that ball back at it and use any fire spells you have, it can't possibly resist everything!_


----------



## graydoom (Apr 4, 2002)

"Fire? You ask for fire? _I shall give you fire!_"

With that pronouncement, Black Mage casts one of his mightiest, and favorite, spells... a _Fireball_, targeted directly on the beast (as long as it remains 25 or more feet up, at least).

Black Mage also continues to keep the Flaming Sphere on top of the beast.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 4, 2002)

[color=sky blue]"My aeon, you know what to do."  Yuna brings up her staff, power emanating from it, before pointing it at the winged opponent, commanding the misty bat to attack it.[/color]


(Yuna casts bless via her staff then commands the dire bat to use flyby attack, attacking the creature and coming back to where it came-10 ft. above Yuna.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 5, 2002)

Yuna finishes calling upon aid and a Misty Bat fades into existance above her and flies to attack the beast, biting it as it flies past, the Beast shrugs off the bite from the large bat without a problem.

While the bat flies to attack Yuna raises the Rod of Roses and everyone feels more energetic. The Bat however can't return to Yuna due to the webbing in the way.

In the fog behind the beast you can see a humanoid shape become blurred then large with wings and four feet.

Samanosuke readies himself to attack the beast if it comes within striking distance.

The Beast glows as a dark aura forms around it before launching itself at Deedlit and spreading to attack Althalus,Ash,Samanosuke and Yuna. Deedlit however manages to resist as the foul energy attacks her body and soul, wracking her with pain,  Samanosuke does not fare so well and buckles under the unholy energy, Ash shrugs off most of the blast as does Althalus and Yuna seems less effected than the others.

Filia takes advantage of the beasts distraction to bite it with impressive force, which the beast ignores almost completely.

Deedlit then calls upon the spirits of the air to blind the beast, as the air rustles around the beast is seems driven back by the mystical nature of the Foul Beast which goes unharmed from the magical assault. Deedlits air elemental flies back past the beast to hover above Deedlit, striking the beast harmlessly as it passes, the air elementals passage is slowed by the web and it can only proceed slowly not making it out of the web.

Althalus continues to hold his sword and watch the surroundings carefully.

Blackmage unleashes a fireball on the beast, which the beast completely ignores, it does however set the web on fire, burning the beast, the air elemental and the Misty Bat. The beast seems untroubled by the flames, while the elementals get scorched. Blackmage's flaming sphere jumps to attack the beast, which shrugs off the flames. 

When Dalamar unleashes a cone of fire on the beast much the same happens, the beast stands unphased by the fire.

Ash has his shotgun aimed and loaded and is waiting for the beast to move into range.

(Yuna summons the Dire Bat and uses the Rod of Roses to bless the group. The Dire Bat attacks the beast and flies back a little being hindered by the webbing. (Roll 17+7-Hit - Damage - 3+4 - 7 - 10 Damage Reduction - 0 Damage). Filia changes into a dragon and flies up near the beast. Samanosuke readies an attack action. The Beast casts unholy blight on Deedlit covering a 20' radius in all directions from Deedlit, (Save 17+4 -21 vs DC 15 - pass  - Half Damage, no sickness - Deedlit takes 13 Hit Points in damage, Samanosuke (Save 4+8 vs DC 15 fail)  takes 29 points of damage and is sickened for  2 rounds, Althalus (Save 14+2 - 16 vs DC 15 pass- Half Damage)  takes 12 points of damage, Ash ( SR 12 + 12 -24 vs SR 17 - Pass by the Beast) but makes his fortitude save (3+14-17 vs DC 15 - half damage)  and takes 11 Damage. Yuna (Fort Save 6+5 - 11 Fail - Half Damage due to Neutral Alignment) . Filia makes an Attack of Opportunity with her bit attack for 5 +8 -13 Damage - 10 Damage Reduction - 3 Damage. The Beast passes an untrained concentration check (DC 17 rolled a 15+4 - 19 ) so the spell was not disrupted.

Deedlit casts Blindness on the Beast but fails to penetrate Spell Resistance ( 8 + 7 - 15 vs 24 Fail). The Air Elemental attacks the Beast (18 +7- Hit Damage is automatically 0) but is slowed by the web and is still in it at the end of its movement.

Blackmage fireballs the Web, fails spell penetration (3+9-12 vs 24 fail) but sets the web on fire, destroying it and doing 7 damage to the Beast, Air Elemental and Misty Bat (Air Elemental has 2 hp left, Misty Bat has 23 hp left and the Beast has Fire Resistance 20-7 - 13 Left). The flaming sphere leaps to attack but fails to penetrate SR (13+9 -22 vs 24). 

Dalamar casts Aganazzar's Scorcher (Beats SR 20+7 vs 24), but the beast makes its save (7+11 - 18 vs DC 18 and takes half damage) and does 3 fire damage  13 Fire Resistance - 3 Damage - 10 Resistance Remaining.

Althalus,Samanosuke and Ash all have readied actions )


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 5, 2002)

[color=sky blue]Yuna takes another step back and raises her staff high, hoping to parry against the monster while speaking something in a strange tongue.[/color]

(Yuna will command the Air Element Dire Bat to attack again with flyby attack while taking a 5 ft. step away from Deedlit and taking a total defense action)


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 5, 2002)

Filia will attack the horse with everything she can!(all 6 attacks)  She will also attempt to figure out what spell the horse used.
"You shall pay for hurting Yuna!"


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 5, 2002)

Update Apparantly Blackmages Flame Sphere only needs to beat SR once so the Beasts Fire Resistance is  Currently 3.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 5, 2002)

Yuna moves back a step,holding her staff above her as she travels.

The Air Elemental Dire Bat makes an attack on the Beast which the beast , as usual , ignores.

A large golden dragon becomes visible hovering near the beast and rips into the beast with four claws, a vicious bite and a slap from its tail, this time the beast notices THIS attack and turns to retalliate.

The beast uses its own fearsome foreclaws and a vicious bite attack on the Dragon, tearing through its scales and dealing serious injury.

(Yuna takes a full defence action and steps to Square F0. The Air Elemental Dire Bat makes a flyby attack on the beast (11+6-Hit and does 4+6- 10 Damage fully negated by the beasts damage reduction). The Gold Dragon takes a Full Round Attack (Bite 18+14-32 Hit Damage - 6+8 -14 - 10 Damage Reduction - 4 Damage Done, 4 Claws (4 Hits  ((Totals: 19,17,18,27)) Damage ( Total Inflicted (DR factored in): 1), Tail Slap (Total Attack Roll:16+12-28-Hit) Total Damage 3+12 - 15 - 10 Damage Reduction - 5 Damage) (Total Damage Done by Filia - 10 this round. Total Damage done to Beast by party during encounter-21.

The Beast makes a Full Attack Action (2 Claws 14/16+13-Total 27/29-Hit) (Damage 3+6 - 9 and 4+6 - 10) (1 Bite 13+11-24 Hit Damage 3+3- 6) Total Damage done to Filia 25 Hit Points.)

(Deedlit your turn.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 5, 2002)

Filia using her knowledge of spellcraft deduces the previous spell by the Beast was Unholy Blight,


----------



## graydoom (Apr 5, 2002)

When he is again ready to act, Black Mage concentrates on keeping the Flaming Sphere on the beast, and also casts a _Lesser Fire Orb_, sending the full force of it at the beast.

Black Mage also studies the beast, making use of his knowledge of the planes to try to identify the creature.


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 5, 2002)

The dragon roars in pain.  "Fly off and leave us alone, horse!" (in draconic)


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 5, 2002)

_"I've had enough of you beast! I don't care what you are, but now you're going to be a rat!"_
Dalamar casts _Polymorph Other_ on the beast, intenting to turn it into a rat. 

(I would've done a rabbit but it has no stats in the MM)


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 5, 2002)

_Watching her friend get attacked, Deedlit decides that the beast's evil must be punished.  She begins casting a spell of vengeance_

Ancestral spirits, this creature has savagely attacked myself and my friends with the powers of darkness.  Please destroy it, for the good of all 

OOC:Ancestral vengeance on the beast.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 6, 2002)

Blackmage identify the Beast as an Unseelie Riding Beast, hence he identifies the current Plane as the Plane of Faerie. He also remembers arcane magic is strong here if one knows how to harness it.

 (He may do so. All Arcane spells cast are Maximised,Empowered and Extended)


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 6, 2002)

"Eh, I say we let the 2 monsters take each other out.

Less work for the rest of us."

Ash puts a cigar between his teeth and asks BlackMage, "Yo, pointy-hat!
You think you can at least do something useful with those fireballs and light my stogie."

Ash still waits to blow away the horsie if it gets within range.
it's no danger if it stays away...


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 6, 2002)

(Kal, do I hear the statements Ash has been saying?) - Yes...







> <Kalanyr> you heard em both




Filia roars in the common tongue, "Better not point that thing at me, human!  I am not a monster!  I am a dragon and have a name which I told you!  Use it!  And even if that black mage is a black mage that is no reason to disrespect him."


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 6, 2002)

"ahh, don't get yer panties in a bunch, sister - 

I'm sure Mr. Beady-Eyes here can handle his own fights.

Ain't that right?   
Heeeyyy....   I just realized what that spiffy hat o' yers reminds me of!
My 3rd grade teacher's dunce cap!

Say... do ya think that flaming ball 'o'  death of yers is gonna hurt that horsie the 4th go-round? 

Yep -  just wait till it gets a taste of good ol' American firepower... the same kind of firepower that can be yours if you peruse Aisle 9...
Remember..  Shop Smart, Shop *S*-Mart! "


----------



## graydoom (Apr 6, 2002)

"Grrrrrr...."

"Harm the white mage and I _will_ light your stogie and you along with it!"


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 6, 2002)

Ash, Filia is my friend and our only hope.  The moment you shoot at her with that piece of junk which you haven't even used on the beast, I will show you why elves are respected so much for their archery skill.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 6, 2002)

[color=sky blue]Yuna's head nods furiously, "Yes, please leave Filia alone Sir Ash, her intentions are for good and not for evil.  Yet I do not know about that Black Mage...best to leave him be from the looks of his power, ok?"[/color]


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 6, 2002)

Deedlit said:
			
		

> *Ash, Filia is my friend and our only hope.  *



"Who is she, a Jedi Knight?
'help me, Obi-Wan Kenobi, you're my only hope'   

As for me attacking the helpful monster : now whoa whoa whoa right there, spinach-spin. 

I'm not attacking the former-babe.

I can see that the only one attackin' US is the big bad horse, so simmah down, there.

I'm just waiting for 'im to come within range of ol' trusty, here..."









*OOC:*


 blackmage, i'm gonna keep trying to get under blackmage's skin, OK?
I'm thinking maybe we can have a Uresei Yatsura-inspired thing here, where Ash keep poking jibes at blackmage, and blackmage gets pissed and blows Ash up, which Ash should be able to withstand due to his SR and Fast Healing.

Sound fun?
Just as long as noone else is near...


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 6, 2002)

OOC:I actually see this as more of an episode 13 of digimon adventure scenario.

Good, I am glad to see you have some sense after all.  Though I do not know of these Jedi Knights you speak of, Filia is the only one who is capable of defeating this monster, as it resists spells and seems immune to most of our attacks


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 7, 2002)

"I'd like to see it be immune to THIS!"







"Look, honey - I'll take care of it if it comes close enough to ya."

Ash gets between the horse and Deedlit, readying to blow away the horse if it comes close enough.




He'll use either a full-attack with the shotgun, or the Rapid Reload attack action, whichever would do more damage.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 7, 2002)

OOC- Ash will have to spend 300gold a day to maintain that DR of his. And I am currently evaluating the cost of his stuff.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 7, 2002)

(Deedlit Sorry about the chatroom the +m was a joke but you left before I could disable it)


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 7, 2002)

((What Are We Waiting On?))

"You should learn some respect, dishonorable and foreign man. I have been around the world and never encountered one so... strange as you, Ash..."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 7, 2002)

[color=sky blue]Yuna holds her staff high, taking another step backwards.[/color]

(Yuna commands the air elemental dire bat to attack with flyby attack again, while taking a 5 ft. step away from the creature and total defense action.)


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 7, 2002)

Filia is going to all out attack it again attempting to push the horse down to the ground with the hits.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 7, 2002)

(Yuna and Filia already acted this turn. I'll leave those actions until next turn.)

Deedlit summons the wrath of the Ancestors on the Beast, it ignores the spirit strikes. (Failed to penetrate SR 10+7-17 fail)

Blackmage's flaming sphere jumps towards the beast,which goes unbothered by the flames. (5 Damage to FR). Blackmage then sends four flaming firey projectiles at the Beast (SR 15+9-24-Success Damage 4x8-32 (Maximised) + 10 (Empowered) - 42 -15 Fire Resistance- 27 Damage to the Beast). Which burn it quiet horribly and it screams in pain. (The Beast has taken a total of 48 Damage so far)

Dalamar calls on the Dark Powers of Nuitari and transforms the beast into a rat. (SR 20+7 -27 Success, Saving throw failed 3+12-15  fail) The rat drops from the sky 30 feet up and looks quiet bruised when it hits the ground (3d6 falling damage-6 Damage) (54 Total done to the Beast).

Ash then shoots the beast with his strange stick sending shards of metal flying at it (Roll 20 - Hit Failed to Crit, Damage at 20ft - 2d6 -10 Damage) (64 Total Done)

(Damage on the Gun is as follows - Range Increment 0-14 3d6 15-29 2d6 30-149- 1d6 150+-Out of Range.)

(Do you like this format better or would you prefer the OOC stuff at the Bottom?)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 7, 2002)

(OOC-I perfer this format, and I posted Yuna acting some more just incase people were waiting on me )


----------



## graydoom (Apr 7, 2002)

Black Mage laughs with delight.

"Finally it burns! And I'll bet rats burn even better than dark faerie riding beasts! Muahahahah, the power!"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 7, 2002)

Dalamar draws his dagger and moves forth to strike the beast.









*OOC:*


Kal, you did remember that it just lost all its supernatural abilities (including DR), didn't you?


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 7, 2002)

(Ash's Shotgun wouldn't have scratched it if it still had its DR)


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 7, 2002)

"Ya, get some dinner there, Dalamar...

I always salivate at the thought of rat on a stick. 

On second thought, I never could stomach buckshot with my rat."









*OOC:*


 what was it's DR? 
Deedlit - i don't get the Digimon episode 13 reference
kalanyr - thanks for giving the range increments.
if he has to destroy magic items every day, than Ash won't have DR or Dr penetration.   
I'm not going to have Ash do something he normally didn't in the movies, just because the PrC has it as an unworkable requirement. 








> creamsteak said:
> "You should learn some respect, dishonorable and foreign man. I have been around the world and never encountered one so... strange as you, Ash..."



 "Ahh..  blow it out yer ear - 
what good is respect.. and titles.. and honor, when you're torn outta yer own time, and plopped into THIS backwater place?

You probably were all born in a barn, you primitive screwheads.

And yer damn right, you never met anyone like me.
Say hello to the 21st century. 

By the way...you know...  your shoelace is untied.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 7, 2002)

OOC-You don't have to destroy magic items you just need to make an equivalent sacrifice in wealth. How you do it in character doesn't bother me. What does worry me is that an 18th level wizard can only hit you with his spells half the time, when you are 7th level. I begin to see why a hatred for magic is a requirement for that class.


----------



## RandyWalker (Apr 7, 2002)

Althalus sees the rat fall from the sky and decides to act.  He'll move within 30 feet of the rat then cast Finger of Fire at it.


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 7, 2002)

ooc: action change as there is no more horse...

 Filia will land, grab her clothes and pack, then move into the woods about 200 or so feet, and finally shift back into human and dress.


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 7, 2002)

[Begin unspoken thoughts showed to audience, but not characters] What is Dalamar?  Is he truly a heartless drow with lighter skin, like the Silvanesti elves say, but then why did he save me.  Or was he merely betrayed by the light gods of his world.  He didn't shoot me on sight, like a Marmo drow would. [end unspoken thoughts]

Dalamar, your magic is very powerful.  Thank you for saving me.  Maybe you aren't as evil as I thought.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 7, 2002)

_"Beeing evil does not mean you cannot respect somebody else's point of view. You haven't met adark elf before, have you?"_


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 7, 2002)

I draw my musket and attack the horsey-do.

Did I even need to say it?


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 7, 2002)

(ooc: What horse?  its a rat now!)


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 7, 2002)

Dalamar, I know dark elves.  I have seen many dark elves of the Marmo.  Every one of them was a cruel, heartless being, and many tried to kill my party.  Dalamar, I do not know if you are truly are heartless enough to be lumped in with the dark elves of Marmo.  I hope you can be brought back to the light.


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 7, 2002)

Filia comes out of the woods once again in human form and clothed.

"Ok, now where were we before we got assaulted by a giant horsefly?  I say we pick a direction and start walking.  That canopy would not be fun to fly though and we really need to get out of these woods."


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 8, 2002)

Since the rat is completely unable to defend itself, you kill it. (Evil people it was just a rat. )

As you deliver the killing strike to the rat, a being resembling Deedlit steps from the surrounding vegetation.

 She seems like Deedlit only taller, more graceful and with an increased force of personality, around her the darkness of the forest fades and seems to be a sunny green area. The other key differences is she hovers slightly above the ground, without wings to do it.


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 8, 2002)

Hello.  I merely would like to ask, what is your name, and could you explain where we are to me.


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 8, 2002)

(to the stranger)Hello!  I am Filia.  Do you know where we are and how we can get to a city?"


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 8, 2002)

Ignore what was here.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 8, 2002)

"Heh... so it was a rat in giant oni warhorse clothing... greeting stranger, who are you?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 8, 2002)

Deedlit, the lady I described is not Filia.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 8, 2002)

"Wait a darn minute!

Now there's TWO hot elf chicks?"

Ash takes a double take.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 8, 2002)

*OOC:*


Shouldn't it return to its natural form now that its dead?







Dalamar cleans his dagger to the body of the dead creature and then puts it back to its sheath hidden under his sleave.
He looks at the newcomer with interest.
_"Might you tell us what your name is?"_


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 9, 2002)

(Yes it returned to its Natural Form)

The Lady speaks 

"I am of the Seelie, follow me, lest the hunt reach you. "

She then disappears back into the surrounding forest at an impressive speed.


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 9, 2002)

"I guess we really don't have much of a choice seeing that we have no clue what this hunt is and that we would like to get out of these woods sometime soon."

Filia glances at the group once before heading off after the faerie.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 9, 2002)

I follow the Seelie...


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 9, 2002)

Seeing as how she hasn't tried to kill us, I say we follow 

_Deedlit turns her head, and runs in the direction of the seelie_


----------



## graydoom (Apr 9, 2002)

. o 0 (Hmmm... a dead horse here, multiple hot chicks going that way....)

Black Mage runs to catch up with the two nice mages and the strange seelie.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 9, 2002)

_Never heard of those... hmm._

Dalamar moves after the group, trying to keep up on them.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 9, 2002)

in a shared thought-balloon, Ash thinks the same thing as blackmage:
. o 0 (Hmmm... a dead horse here, multiple hot chicks going that way....) 

Ash follows after Seelie, yelling "Hey, hold up there, sister!

What's this 'Hunt' you're talking about, and why are you floating above the ground, and how the heck am i gunna get back to my own time?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 9, 2002)

[color=sky blue]"Pardon me, it seems you all are more knowledgable in this area than me, what exactly is a Seelie, and what was that monster that attacked us?" 

Yuna follows the Seelie and the rest, meanwhile signaling to her lesser aeon (air element dire bat) to follow them, at least until it disappears...[/color]


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 10, 2002)

The lady moves through the forest at an impressive speed. You find yourselves quiet exhausted when the Seelie brings you to an area of the forest that is green and friendly.

She turns to Ash and speaks

"Care to say that again? I must have failed to hear what you said correctly."


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 10, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *She turns to Ash and speaks
> 
> "Care to say that again? I must have failed to hear what you said correctly." *



"Well, that's just what we call pillow-talk, baby. 

I wus askin' what's this "Hunt" you mentioned?
And why are you floating?
And how can i get back to my own time?

But while we're talking, oh Seelie Posturepedic...   is there a comfy bed we could lie back in, cause my neck's all kinked up from those centuries of sleep."


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 10, 2002)

Filia cringes when she sees that Ash didn't take the hint to shut up.

"Ash, most women don't take too kindly to being called chicks.  Please stop inserting your foot into your mouth before you cause us all to be hurt.  As it is, if I handed my mace to the floating elf, she would probably bash you with it repeatedly."


----------



## RandyWalker (Apr 10, 2002)

Althalus, unable to deal with this horrible reality, plunges his sword through his chest and wrenches the blade until he can no longer feel anything.


OOC: ok, one, I dun like you anime types; two, I need to study for exams


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 11, 2002)

_Deedlit slows down her pace, needing Ash to catch up, and hoping Seelie doesn't hear what she will say.  She speaks softly, using her natural charm to attempt to convince Ash to let us do the talking._ 

Ash, though as experienced adventurers, we can mostly put up with an annoying and offensive companion, I think Seelie can not.  Please, be quiet, for I do not our ally to become angered with you, and the rest of us by association.  

OOC:A diplomacy check trying to influence ash to be quiet.(+9 diplomacy)


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 11, 2002)

Deedlit said:
			
		

> *Ash, though as experienced adventurers, we can mostly put up with an annoying and offensive companion *



"Nice buttering up there, doll.
You sound like the guy who sold me my Deathcoaster.

First you wanna kill me, now you wanna kiss me.  

Blow. 

"Ol' Seelie's got a voice of her own, don't she?

Besides...  how do we know she didn't cause that horse to get all rabid like that?
Maybe she's here to skin us and eat us and cook us alive?

Did I miss the Good-Guy newsletter with her name in it, or is she wearing a secret decoder ring or something?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 12, 2002)

The Seelie gives Ash a glare fitting to kill the dead and a crackle of power forms around her.

*
"HOW DARE YOU SPEAK TO ME LIKE THAT! I COME TO HELP STRANGERS FROM THE UNSEELIE HUNT AND THIS IS THE THANKS I GET?! I GET CALLED A BED?! I KNOW OF YOUR TIME AND YOUR PLACE ,THIS PLANE GOES TO MANY PLACES IN MANY TIMES, BUT YOU CAN FIND THE CORRECT PATH YOURSELF!"
*

The Seelie seems to calm down only a fraction as she turns to speak to the others.


*
"You fools obviously do not need my help and I do not require your presence. I am sure one as smart as Ash here can help you all avoid the Wild Hunt. The help of a Seelie is next to nothing versus the help of such as he. "

"If you decide you would rather have my help than be impaled on the spears of the hunt call for Thelia and I will come. Goodbye." *

The Seelie then disappears from sight.

(OOC- And you though Gray Elves were arrogant.)


----------



## graydoom (Apr 12, 2002)

"Hmmm... pathways to many places and many times... I like the sound of that!"

"So, Ash, how about you hurry up and find these pathways?"


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 12, 2002)

Filia gives Ash a glare that would kill him if looks could kill, then pulls out her magical teacup and drinks from it while leaning against a tree to calm down.

"(to Ash) Well, since you are SO smart that you don't need the help she was offering us, care to tell us which direction we need to go?"


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 13, 2002)

_Deedlit looks onward as the seelie disappears, then looks angrily at ash_ 

Ash, your actions have cost us our best chance at getting out of here alive


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 13, 2002)

[color=sky blue]Yuna brings her hand up to her mouth, hiding a giggle, she then heads over to Ash and lays her hand on his back, "Don't worry, that's alright, we'll find a way outof here and next time I know we'll do better.  Where to?  We should hurry before whatever this 'hunt' is starts coming after us."[/color]


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 13, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Good thing Ash is immune to all the death-looks being thrown about 








			
				Deedlit said:
			
		

> *Deedlit looks onward as the seelie disappears, then looks angrily at ash
> 
> Ash, your actions have cost us our best chance at getting out of here alive *



"Oh, put a cork in it, sister -  
you're just angry, cause you're so in love with yourself, you can't bear to see yourself leave!

* Ah HA HA HA...  Ah HA HA HA..   Ahem.  *

"And I never said I was so smart.
But I will say she's so arrogant.

Ahh, who needs bed-lady, anyway?!
We're all pretty strong, from the looks of things.

And if things get bad, I can blow 'em away, Dalamar can turn em into a rat, or good ol' blackmage can blow em UP!

Sound good, beady-eyes?  *nudging blackmage good-naturedly*

_I_ say we start hunting THEM! (whoever they are...)

And blackmage, I'm sure there are some of those pathways Seelie mentioned around here _somewhere..._"

Ash starts looking around for a 'pathway', but looking in all the wrong places.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 14, 2002)

[color=sky blue]Yuna sighs at Ash, then turns to Deedlit, "You seem be experienced with forests, perhaps ones like these, do you think you could help us find a way outof here?"[/color]


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 14, 2002)

I know my home forest, but this one is unfamiliar to me, I do have a spell to help us though 

_Deedlit begins a spell, attempting to ask the spirits the answers she needs_ 

Spirits of the forest, tell me how to leave this area 

OOC:A commune with lesser spirit, asking how to leave this place.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 14, 2002)

A beautiful looking human femal steps from a tree, her features twisted by rage and a palpable aura of evil around her.

"I am bound and I have come. Now ask you questions and allow me to begone, Lesser Creature! "

(Deedlit the exact wording of you question is important. Please phrase exactly what you ask.)


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 14, 2002)

How would my group travel to get out of this forest the fastest, without placing us in grave danger?


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 15, 2002)

"To that question there is no answer. Please try again."


----------



## graydoom (Apr 15, 2002)

. o 0 (Hmmm... does that mean there's no way out except the ones that involve grave dangers? Nice, I get to use lots of fireballs!)

Black Mage turns to Deedlit. "Ask it how we can get out the fastest while encountering the largest number of burnable things!"


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 15, 2002)

Filia whispers to Deedlit, "Why don't you ask 'how can we get out of this forest the fastest, with the minimum of danger?'"


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 15, 2002)

Well, in that case, how can we escape this forest with the least amount of danger.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 16, 2002)

Ash grouses, "Why doesn't she ask why the chicks around here are so uppity?"


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 16, 2002)

_Amused by Ash's joke, Deedlit begins giggling_ 

Well, that Seelie was a bit arrogant, though finding a way out might be a little more important


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 16, 2002)

The tree spirit gestures and points to a nearby tree trunk 

"Walk into the tree trunk and you will escape this forest,encountering the least amount of danger possible on the journey."


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 16, 2002)

_Believing the tree trunk is magical, Deedlit does as the spirit says_


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 17, 2002)

Deedlit walks into the tree and disappears.

(What do the rest of you do? Let Deedlit know what heppens to her when I know what you are all doing)


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 17, 2002)

Filia sighs and enters the tree, praying that its not a trick.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 17, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *Filia sighs and enters the tree, praying that its not a trick. *



Ash can't miss this golden opportunity to say :
"It's a trick.
Get an axe." 









*OOC:*


 If the others go in before hearing word that Deedlit isn't dead, or that there actually IS danger here, he'll stay put.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 17, 2002)

Dalamar speaks a quick prayer to Nuitari under his breath and enters the tree.


----------



## graydoom (Apr 18, 2002)

"Hmm, perhaps if we burned the tree down with a well-placed fireball or tactical nuke it would reveal the exit...."

Black Mage starts muttering to himself about explosive yields and how well bark burns.

However, when he sees Filia has already entered the tree, Black Mage yells "Hey, wait for me!" and runs in.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 18, 2002)

[color=sky blue]Yuna lowers her head in thought, then brings it up again, stepping into the tree.[/color]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 19, 2002)

"I once followed a little man who was wrapped in a cacoon through a similar portal. At the end of this portal lay many demons, which all had to be eliminated. The Man hung upside down, wrapped in a cacoon like some kind of insect. He was a strange man, and I thought him a demon at first. Is it time to jump into another demon filled portal? Mayhaps at the end of this one lies the Flute that unlocks the gate of Bishamon, mayhaps the key to the Ogre Tower. Either way, I cannot resist the compulsion to "seek great reward" as the bug man would say. I will jump in."


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 21, 2002)

Ash you find yourself alone in the forest. Your only company is the ominous sound of hooves hitting the ground and wings flapping.

*************************************

The rest of you find yourselves in utter blackness. And you can hear the sounds of laughter and dancing from somewhere nearby.

Filia can see that you are in an underground cave tunnel. It runs forward and back as far as she can see.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 21, 2002)

I posted this about 8 hours ago, but it wouldn't go thru....  


			
				creamsteak said:
			
		

> *"Either way, I cannot resist the compulsion to "seek great reward" as the bug man would say. I will jump in." *



"Do me a favor, and let me know if they're all dead thru that tree there.

Where I come from, all the trees up and attacked us -  they were taken over by the power of Evil.





In fact, the very embodiment of Evil was in a tree.
It would have taken over the world if it hadn't have been sent back.




Good thing I got JUST the tool for the job, if this tree is the wrong kinda magic!"
Ash revs up his chainsaw while looking over the tree VERY close for any signs of demonic influence.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 21, 2002)

Dalamar whispers to the others.
_"Unless any of you will object, I'll light up this situation"_
If nobody has anything against the light, Dalamar will speak the word _shirak_ and cast _Light_ on his own hand


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 22, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Ash you find yourself alone in the forest. Your only company is the ominous sound of hooves hitting the ground and wings flapping. *



Ash looks right.




Ash looks up.




Ash whips his head left, worriedly.


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 22, 2002)

"Go ahead and let the others see what is going on, Dalamar.  Although there doesn't appear to be much, thankfully."


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 22, 2002)

"Mister Ash, can you hear me? We are alright, I believe!" Samanosuke will try and yell for Ash.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 23, 2002)

Your voice echoes hollowly down the tunnels causing a pause in the sound of laughter and dance.

******************************************

Ash you hear nothing excepts the clip-clop of hooves and the downdraft of  wings.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 23, 2002)

"Mr Ash?.........." Samanosuke makes a listen check and a spot check for ash (hopefully aided by Dal's light spell).


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 23, 2002)

You can make out no sound or sign of Ash.  You also note that there's no trace of where you entered either.

***************************************************

Ash you see a group of 40 shapes at the end of your sight range, they seem like shadows in the night, except for the beating of wings and the sound of horses hooves. Just as you see them, one of them raises something to their lips and horn blast echoes across the forest, a deep noise, that echoes from _Before_, it speaks of the time when man was naught but prey and dark forces ruled the worlds, in short it is terrifying beyond mortal belief.

(If you weren't Immune to fear there'd be a Will Save and the effects here)


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh yeah - almost forgot - I posted this just as the boards went down this morning:

Well, unless anything changes for the immediate rounds upcoming, Ash will Listen and Spot to see if he can catch glimpse of what all danger there is in this "Hunt" the Seelie was talking about.

He wonders if he's being listened to - 
"Yo, Seelie-witch.

If you know of my world you know what this chainsaw here does to trees.
Now I'm not sayin' I'm gonna hack down yer whole forest here, but I DO know that if I get attacked out here, I won't hesitate to use the living forest here as weapons against whatever it is you were warnin' us about.

So how about a little info, sister?" Ash concludes, while tapping the chain of his chainsaw up against the nearest tree as if testing the wood.

*************************************************** New post









*OOC:*


 If you want, Kal, you can make that immunity to fear just a bonus to fear saves.
If it would be funnier for Ash to freak out, than I can willingly make him fail a save or two...   







Ash looks at the dark forms, seeing the mass of power assembled there, and says, "Now _that_ doesn't look good..."


----------



## graydoom (Apr 24, 2002)

"Hmmm, a fireball might light this up a bit..." Black Mage starts to think about it, but then Dalamar casts his light spell.

"Well, let's head towards that party. They might have a finer appreciation of the true art of the fireball."


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 25, 2002)

"I agree that we should get out of this dark cave.  Anyone know where Ash is?  He may be annoying and seems to speak without thinking a majority of the time, but I would like to make sure he is safe."

_Filia starts walking towards the light unless someone speaks up and asks her to stop_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 25, 2002)

[color=sky blue]"I think i'll just follow you for now, I don't want to get lost.  I do wonder where Sir Ash is, but I am kindof relieved that he's not throwing insults around now."  Yuna walks closely with the group, trying to make sure they aren't seperated any more than they already are.[/color]


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 25, 2002)

I think I should follow, considering Ash hasn't insulted the spirit that I summoned since I got here.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 25, 2002)

"I will follow you... but I am concerned about Ash's well being... I have a bad feeling..."


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 25, 2002)

You head down the tunnel. In the direction from which the sound of the party is coming. You find yourselves standing outside the cavern, the sound of the party continues and a compelling music swirls from inside the cavern. (You can look inside the cavern or walk in if you want).

***************************************************

Ash the Hunt is upon you. You can see the Unseelie mounted on their Dark Beasts and can see the weapons they carry. The Master of the Hunt grins as he spots you. His voice echoes " Ah, Prey, run for now, little Animal. You shall be our sport."


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 25, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *The Master of the Hunt grins as he spots you. His voice echoes " Ah, Prey, run for now, little Animal. You shall be our sport." *



Ash cuts thru a tree next to him (not the tree the other went thru) almost all the way, waiting for them to get close so he can drop the tree on em.

He looks at the Unseelie leader, trying to make out what they are and what weapons they carry (as well as how many), saying "Come get some."









*OOC:*


 What's the Master of the Hunt look like?
Sounds cool....


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 25, 2002)

There's 40 of them. Each of them rides a beast like the one you fought earlier. They look like tall,thin beautiful humans with pointed ears, however there is an evil cast to their features, a hatred that makes their beauty more fearsome than attractive. Each of them has a longsword, a longbow and a spear. Each of incredible workmanship.

The Master of the Hunt, sits astride his riding beast, a very unpleasant grin upon his face. He's 7 feet tall with long dark hair and purple eyes, his thin frame is covered in visible muscle and he seems to be accustomed to riding for he sits with easy confidence on his mount.  When you look at him you can feel a force of awe radiating from him in waves. He has his horn in one hand and a pack of doglike beasts flow around and beneath his horse.

(In short, the current situation does not look healthy)


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 27, 2002)

Filia looks into the cavern..attempting to not be seen by the inhabitants inside.  She then whispers to the group behind her what she sees.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 27, 2002)

You see Fae, dancing inside the cave, there are 4 of them dancing, two sets of partners. Its strange watching them dance since they occasionaly float into the air dancing amidst their steps.

In a corner a male fae plays a harp and a female plays a flute. The music has an ethereal haunting tone to it. It makes you want to dance.

One of the dancers smiles and waves to Filia

"Come in, come in, join the revellery.  Bring your friends. Loud as you are, you are welcome here." He calls.


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 27, 2002)

Filia attempts to discern wether the faerie's intentions are to eat, drink, and be merry with us or eat and drink us and be merry on top of our rapidly cooling corpses.

ooc: +6 to the roll..


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 27, 2002)

Filia senses no hostile intention from the Fae, only a sincere desire to dance and make merry.

(Sense Motive Check-Results withheld)


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 27, 2002)

Filia steps back to the group and tells them of what she saw and what she makes of it.
"Unless any of you have objections, this might be a good source of information and perhaps even fun in this dark and dreary where-ever-we-are."


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 27, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *(In short, the current situation does not look healthy) *



Ash fells the tree to attempt a blockage of pursuit and vision, while intoning, "I wasn't looking for no trouble, guys.
Whaddyou say I take a raincheck on that meeting... those purple eyes look like they could use some Visine."

Ash turns tail and bravely runs away, trying to emulate what the others did when they walked into the *gulp* tree.
(He doesn't like trees....)


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 27, 2002)

The tree falls towards the Hunt, resulting in the riders scattering, which is the last thing Ash sees as he runs through the tree  and find himself standing in a long corridor with a source of light visible at one end, from the direction of the light come sounds of laughter and revellry.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 27, 2002)

_"Fae... I have nothing against them. And a sip of some good wine wouldn't really hurt._

Dalamar moves to the fae and speaks to them in sylvan.
_"I am honored to be allowed to join you in your celebration. Might you tell me where I could get myself some wine?"_


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 27, 2002)

Well, why not?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 27, 2002)

OOC: How many Hit Dice did that Horse have?

"Hmmmm.... I am not very good with parties..."


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 28, 2002)

OOC- 12 HD for the horse.

IC:

Dalamar, one of the fae smiles and replies in Silvan

"Welcome then, you can find food and drink on the table over there"

The Fae points to a fully Laden table you swear wasn't there before.

Seeing Samonosuke's and Deedlit's reluctance to join in one of the musicians calls out.

" Come dance, there is food and fun to be had. "


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 28, 2002)

_Filia heads in and starts eating but chooses to drink some of her tea instead of having some wine._


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 28, 2002)

Ash comes bursting into the cave almost on a dead run : 
"The riders!
They're right on my tail!

They're freaky tall pretty evil elf-lookin guys all riding those fire horses - there musta been 80 of 'em!"

Ash realizes he's been yelling in a place of music, laughter, and enjoyment, and he catches hold of himself.

"I mean.....  AHEM! *- clearing his throat*
I mean, there WERE that many till they ran away in fear after seeing my BOOMSTICK!"






Ash looks around at the fearie babes in full-revelry, and his eyes widen with a predatory anticipation - "Come to Papa."


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 28, 2002)

One of the female Fae turn and smile at Ash

"Welcome stranger, do join the party.  Would you dance with me, handsome stranger ?" 

She flutters her eyes at Ash.

Edit- (OOC - When this thread reaches 200 posts please move to this thread: Heroes of the Worlds- The Hunt Begins  )


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 28, 2002)

Dalamar gets himself a glass of wine and sips from it. He then looks at the dancing fae and smiles a little.
_I don't know when was the last time I have been in a party like this, never?_
He then spots Deedlit walks to her and bows.
_"May I ask you for a dance?"_


----------



## graydoom (Apr 28, 2002)

Black Mage wanders around the food table, looking for pie. But the pie must be evil!


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 28, 2002)

_Deedlit begins with reluctance, but then realizing she probably won't see Parn or any of the others again anyway, accepts the offer._ 

Well, what are we waiting for.  Let's start.

_Deedlit grabs Dalamar's hand and begins to dance._


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 28, 2002)

Dalamar dances with Deedlit for a few minutes before speaking again.
_"You dance well, are you of noble birth and got trained in the formalities and such. If you don't mind me asking, that is."_


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 28, 2002)

Samanosuke looks like a goldfish in a desert. He has trouble moving through crowds without accidently knocking someone out of his way, and thats if he doesn't completely knock them off their feet.

"Excuse me... um pardon me... eh, sorry... excuse my clumsiness... my appologies... oh, sorry again..." 

OOC: 1200/10,000 Soul Points aquired to level up my Katana to +2.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 28, 2002)

[color=sky blue]Yuna becomes a bit cautious, and decides not to eat anything just yet.  She begins to converse with some of the Seelie, politely and smiling, trying to find out more about the place they're in and about the hunt and trying to ask if they know who Thelia is...[/color]

(Using Sense Motive +13  and Gather Information-untrained-checks)


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 28, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *One of the female Fae turn and smile at Ash
> 
> "Welcome stranger, do join the party.  Would you dance with me, handsome stranger ?"
> 
> She flutters her eyes at Ash.*



"Name's Ash....        *snick*      Housewares." 

Ash stows his chainsaw and gun in rolled-up fabric so that he may dance with the alluring, enchanting, inviting tendy morsel.   

He will partake of the revelry with much gusto, and try to get any fuddy-duddies to join along.


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 28, 2002)

Filia will think for a moment while finishing her tea then head back down the cave for a moment - leaving the rest of the group to their revelry. 

"Thelia!  Thelia!  I have some questions for you!"


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 28, 2002)

My people do not have such distinctions between nobles and peasants.  My dancing skill comes from being naturally graceful and having learned much in my 170 years of life


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 28, 2002)

Dalamar raises an eyebrow.
_"Really? In my homeplace, we were divided into castes, or 'houses' as they were called, some came from the noble house, some from the priestly house... myself, I came from the sevants's house.
A really unfortunate thing, for I had a natural gift for magic. Not from the house of wizardry, I was only taught a few meager cantrips to help in my role as a servant."_
Dalamar sighs a little.
_"Wish I had been born in your realm, maybe I wouldn't have turned to the dark arts of Nuitari there. Not that I regret it."_
He quickly adds the last sentence, afraid that Nuitari might have heard.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 28, 2002)

This Thread is full. Please move to the other thread.


----------

